# What's your current routine?



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey guys, need some opinions. Because I'm bulking, I personally feel as though I need to maybe workout more to utilise calories more to try grow as much as I can through the winter bulking phase. I know as a natty, you can't really get away with training 5/6 times a week as nattys need more rest. But I was thinking maybe 4 times a week? Would be Monday, Wednesday, Thursday & Saturday. Atm I do a PPL routine 3 times a week.

Was thinking maybe swapping to a 4 day muscle group split.

Monday CHEST AND TRICEPS

Tuesday REST

Wednesday LEGS & SHOULDERS

Thursday ARMS

Friday REST

Saturday BACK & BICEPS

Sunday REST

So, I was just interested in fellow nattys routines of what you're currently doing.


----------



## Frasier Crane (Oct 7, 2014)

Monday

1) Bench-press

2) Dumbbell press

3) Barbell Curl

4) Shrug

Tuesday

1) Full Squat

2) Calf Raise

3) Behind the Neck Push Press

4) Shrug

Wednesday Off

Thursday

1)Standing Press

2)Dips

3)Barbell Curl

4)Shrug

Friday

1) Deadlift

2) Row

3) Weighted Chins

4) Shrugs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Arms/shoulders

Chest/back

legs


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Monday Chest and Bis

1. Cable x-over

2. Dumbbell chest press

3. Flies

4. Upright chest press

5. Barbell curls

6. Dumbbell curls

7. Hammer curls

8. Single arm machine curls

Tuesday Back and Tris

1. Lat pull down

2. Cable row

3. Barbell row

4. Partial deadlifts

5. Single arm rows

6. Rope pulldown

7. Kneeling v bar pulldown

8. Ez bar pulldown

9. Tri kickbacks

Wednesday Rest day

Thursday Shoulders and traps

1. warmups

2. Military press

3. Front lateral raise

4. Side lateral raise

5. Bent over rear delt raise

6. Rope face pulls

7. Shrugs (standing)

8. Shrugs (pull back sitting)

Friday Legs

1. Warm up on bike

2. Leg extensions

3. Hamstring curls

4. Squats

5. Leg press

6. Lunges

7. Hamstring curls to failure

8. Warm down on bike

Weekend rest 

Also im Natty and only been training 2 weeks but been putting on around 2 and half lb a week so not bad


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

My natty days are long gone, but pre-gear an upper/lower type split was working wonders for me, still is tbh. Worth considering for a 4-days-a-week routine, you'd be training each muscle twice as often whilst still providing both adequate growth stimulus and recovery time due to moderate volume.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I said:


> My natty days are long gone' date=' but pre-gear an upper/lower type split was working wonders for me, still is tbh. Worth considering for a 4-days-a-week routine, you'd be training each muscle twice as often whilst still providing both adequate growth stimulus and recovery time due to moderate volume.[/quote']
> 
> What was your upper lower mate if u can remember?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Simeon Pandas Mass Gaining programme.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> What was your upper lower mate if u can remember?


It's a tweaked version of Dorian Yates' early routine, upper/lower themed but it's actually a torso/limbs split instead, so basically an upper/lower but the arm iso's are moved to the lower day. You've liked this post already actually but here's the routine again http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/277303-dorian-yates-beginner-intermediate-routines.html

Rather than two sets to failure I've always used his later style of one set beyond failure, mostly dropsets but the odd partial or cheat reps/forced negatives here where safe.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

walton21 said:


> Monday Chest and Bis
> 
> 1. Cable x-over
> 
> ...


Thats way to much for a beginner, and 2 and half lb a week aint all muscle


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

sun-Chest/tris

Tues-Back/Bi's

Thurs-Shoulders/forearms

Fri-Legs


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Simple but effective P/P/L

Pull

Deadlift

Barbell Rows

Close Grip Cable Pulls

Rear Delt Raises

Barbell Curls

Push

Flat Bench

Seated Smith Press

Chest Dips

Side Lateral Raises

Tricep Pushdowns

Legs

Squats

SLDL

Barbell Lunges

Standing Calf Raises

Leg Extensions

Loving this training programme more than I have any other ive tried


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I said:


> It's a tweaked version of Dorian Yates' early routine' date=' upper/lower themed but it's actually a torso/limbs split instead, so basically an upper/lower but the arm iso's are moved to the lower day. You've liked this post already actually but here's the routine again [url']http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/277303-dorian-yates-beginner-intermediate-routines.html
> 
> Rather than two sets to failure I've always used his later style of one set beyond failure, mostly dropsets but the odd partial or cheat reps/forced negatives here where safe.


Actually looks a really good routine. Can imagine workout 1 would ****ing kill you though. Bench, DL's, Rows :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Actually looks a really good routine. Can imagine workout 1 would ****ing kill you though. Bench, DL's, Rows :lol:


Yeah looks pretty savage haha, that said it's for complete beginners using light poundages so the intensity would be low enough to allow such a routine. But yeah, workout 2 should would suit a wide range of levels really.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I said:


> Yeah looks pretty savage haha' date=' that said it's for complete beginners using light poundages so the intensity would be low enough to allow such a routine. But yeah, workout 2 should would suit a wide range of levels really.[/quote']
> 
> How did you find it?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Big ape said:


> Thats way to much for a beginner, and 2 and half lb a week aint all muscle


I know its not all muscle but im putting weight on while im training trying to bulk up. Im doing alright on this workout and people have said they can notice a difference, so doing something right 

Plus my routine i dont feel like im doing enough, if you know what i mean


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> How did you find it?


Well the second routine has been floating around the net for quite some time now, as it was written in Dorian's book Blood & Guts (which, due to it being long out of print, is pretty fúcking pricey these days). Found that magazine scan only recently, can't quite remember where but it was on some forum or another, I was googling something else related to Dorian and stumbled across it somehow. First found the routine earlier this year when I was just discovering Dorian's training methods and liked the sound of them. I've tweaked and tried different things with it for the past year, but ultimately I've pretty much returned to the first version of the routine that I wrote up for my own needs.

My routine in case you're wondering:

A:

Dumbbell bench / incline bench

Flyes

Arnold press

Chins / neutral-grip chins

DB incline-supported rows / Yates BB rows

Widegripped bentover rows / reverse flyes

Rack pulls

B:

Barbell curl / Hammer curls

Overhead DB extensions / skullcrushers

Leg curl

SLDL

Leg extension

Squats

Where you see a forward slash, that means I alternate the movements each workout.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Hey guys, need some opinions. Because I'm bulking, I personally feel as though I need to maybe workout more to utilise calories more to try grow as much as I can through the winter bulking phase. I know as a natty, you can't really get away with training 5/6 times a week as nattys need more rest. But I was thinking maybe 4 times a week? Would be Monday, Wednesday, Thursday & Saturday. Atm I do a PPL routine 3 times a week.
> 
> Was thinking maybe swapping to a 4 day muscle group split.
> 
> ...


Arms

shoulders

legs

chest

back

1 body part a day 3 exercises per body part

no rest days at the moment.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Well the second routine has been floating around the net for quite some time now, as it was written in Dorian's book Blood & Guts (which, due to it being long out of print, is pretty fúcking pricey these days). Found that magazine scan only recently, can't quite remember where but it was on some forum or another, I was googling something else related to Dorian and stumbled across it somehow. First found the routine earlier this year when I was just discovering Dorian's training methods and liked the sound of them. I've tweaked and tried different things with it for the past year, but ultimately I've pretty much returned to the first version of the routine that I wrote up for my own needs.
> 
> My routine in case you're wondering:
> 
> ...


Actually really like this setup. Hitting everything twice a week (7 days), whilst still only going to gym 3 times a week.

I'll have a play around over the weekend with my own exercises added in and see what I can come up with and post it up.

Cheers again!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

PPL at the moment.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Actually really like this setup. Hitting everything twice a week (7 days), whilst still only going to gym 3 times a week.
> 
> I'll have a play around over the weekend with my own exercises added in and see what I can come up with and post it up.
> 
> Cheers again!


Yeah this type of routine is very flexible mate. I do one day on, one day off. You could also do mon/wed/fri, mon/tues/thurs/fri, 2 day on 1 day off. As long as you gave a day off after every B workout so you're not training your upper body with fatigued arms from the day before, then it's all good 

I should mention as well, I train at home with limited equipment, hence the lack of machine exercises besides the leg attachment on my bench. Obviously a freeweight routine is gonna work well, but I occasionally visit the gym with my brother just for something different and some of these exercises get replaced, namely pulldowns instead of chins and cable rows instead of barbell rows. But yeah, just tweak it to what works best for you mate, you might prefer to go more orthodox on the lower day for example and do quads before hams, no pre-fatiguing and so on. I used to do Arnold presses and lateral raises, but after ditching the lateral raises my delts started growing a lot quicker so I was obviously doing too much for them.

Oh, and if you've been following a normal routine I'd go with 2 sets to failure (after warmup sets) for now. When you're ready to start training to proper failure like the video below, then you can move on to HIT style training:


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

My current routine - seems to be working better than my old single bodypart per day 5 day routine.

Chest/bi's

Rest day

Back/tri's

Rest day

Legs/shouders

Rest day then start from the beginning..


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Yeah this type of routine is very flexible mate. I do one day on, one day off. You could also do mon/wed/fri, mon/tues/thurs/fri, 2 day on 1 day off. As long as you gave a day off after every B workout so you're not training your upper body with fatigued arms from the day before, then it's all good
> 
> I should mention as well, I train at home with limited equipment, hence the lack of machine exercises besides the leg attachment on my bench. Obviously a freeweight routine is gonna work well, but I occasionally visit the gym with my brother just for something different and some of these exercises get replaced, namely pulldowns instead of chins and cable rows instead of barbell rows. But yeah, just tweak it to what works best for you mate, you might prefer to go more orthodox on the lower day for example and do quads before hams, no pre-fatiguing and so on. I used to do Arnold presses and lateral raises, but after ditching the lateral raises my delts started growing a lot quicker so I was obviously doing too much for them.
> 
> Oh, and if you've been following a normal routine I'd go with 2 sets to failure (after warmup sets) for now. When you're ready to start training to proper failure like the video below, then you can move on to HIT style training:


I train at home too mate so routine is all good free weight wise 

Been doing a PPL legs routine Monday / Wednesday / Saturday for about 6 months now I reckon.

I'll give that video a watch, nice one


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

walton21 said:


> I know its not all muscle but im putting weight on while im training trying to bulk up.


How is gaining body fat a good thing though? I suggest you have a read of the following two articles:

http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/bulking-diet-delusion

http://www.t-nation.com/training/truth-about-bulking

I also agree with Big ape that your routine does not look good for a natural novice.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Not recommending this to others as you're mostly much more advanced than me, but FWIW this is my current routine. I train three days per week, deliberately varying the order of the workouts. I vary training days according to other commitments, but I always have at least one rest day between workouts. The final set of all exercises except deadlifts and squats in Workout A are to failure. As you'll see it is a primarily compound based programme employing daily undulating periodisation.

*Workout A*

Squats 4x4

Deadlifts 3x4

Chest dips 7x4

Chin ups 6x4 + bodyweight as many reps as possible

Lateral raises 4x8-12

*Workout B*

Squats 4x8

Chest dips 4x8

Chin ups 4x8

Seated barbell press 3x8

Superset: Decline crunches and wrist rollers

*Workout C*

Squats 4x15

Decline dumbell bench press 4x15

Bent over dumbell rows 3x15

Concentration curls 3x15

Hanging leg raises

As I'm sure is the case for many of us, I won't swear the routine will be exactly the same next week though :wink: .


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Push - Monday

-------------------------

Bench

Shoulder Press

Dips

Side Lateral Raises

Tricep Pushdowns

Pull - Wednesday

-----------------------------

Deadlift

Barbell Rows

Single Arm Dumbell Rows

Rear Delt Flies

Dumbell Curls

Legs - Friday

----------------------

Squats

Hack Squats

Leg Extensions

Hamstring Curls

Standing Calf Raises

Thats mine at the minute, seems to be serving me well


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Monday chest

Flat

Incline

Decline

Flys

Tuesday back

Deads

Wide chins

Dumbell rows

Pullovers

Wednesday off

Thursday shoulders

Shoulder press dbell

Machine press

Front raise sided raise reverse flys

Shrugs

Friday legs

Squats

Leg press

Walking lunges

Extensions

Curls

Calfs

Saturday arms an abs

Bicep & triceps 2 excercises on each changes weekly

Ab circuit

Sunday-

Horizontal sofa laying repeated most of tge day


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

You want to hit everything more than once a week. 7 days rest between for example training chest again is too long. Hit everything every 5th day.

Push, Pull, Legs rotating.

For example;

Monday - Chest, Shoulders and Triceps

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Back and Biceps

Thursday - Rest

Friday - Legs

Saturday - Chest, Shoulders and Triceps

Sunday - Rest

Monday - Back and Biceps

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Chest, Shoulders and Triceps

On - Off - On - Off - On, repeat

Push

Flat Bench - 3 x 5-8

Incline Bench - 3 x 5-8

Shoulder Press - 3 x 6-10

Overhead Tricep Extension - 3 x 8-12

Pull

Tbar Row - 3 x 5-8

Yates Row - 3 x 5-8

Pull Ups - 3 x 6-10

Bicep Curl - 3 x 8-12

Legs

Squats - 3 x 5-8

Romanian Deadlift - 3 x 5-8

Leg Press - 3 x 6-10

Calves - 3 x 8-12

Record your lifts, each session you must beat the previous be it reps or more weight on the bar or you won't grow any muscle no matter what you do.

Progressive overload and diet is the key.


----------



## itsdavem8 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Wed:* deadlifts, db rows, side grip pull downs (don't know name of bar)

*Thurs:* db shoulder press, lat raises

*Fri:* bench press, bb incline press

*Sat* close grip bench press, tricep extensions, rope pushdown (twisting), hammer curls

*Sun* squats, leg extension, bb calf raises, bb shrugs

10 min warmup & 30-40 mins cardio after each workout


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Legs, Push (chest, shoulders, triceps) and Pull (back, rear delts, bicep)

Repeat until I feel I need a rest day. Frequency, volume, intensity. No workout is the same.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Im following the LDN Muscle Cutting Guide (Needed a fixed routine to follow)

Works on a 4 week cycle of volume, hypertrophy, strength, taper

Work out splits are usually back and bi's, legs and abs, chest and tri's, more legs, shoulders and some HIIT - the days depend on when I have football.

Found its working really well, obviously its a cutting guide by name, but you could bulk on it by increasing the weights and calorie intake as I have a little.

Found it really good for having a range of exercises and sets/reps. the Volume week kills me to be honest though!


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Mon/Thurs- Chest and back

Tues/Fri - Shoulders and arms

Wed/Sat - Leggzzzz

Abs are every day and calves get hit on 2-3 of those mornings


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Scammell29 said:


> Im following the LDN Muscle Cutting Guide (Needed a fixed routine to follow)
> 
> Works on a 4 week cycle of volume, hypertrophy, strength, taper
> 
> ...


I hope u didnt pay for it ... someone posted it on here for free :cool2:


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Big ape said:


> I hope u didnt pay for it ... someone posted it on here for free :cool2:


It was "acquired"


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Currently doing a higher frequency Upper/Lower split. Was previously doing PPL but wanting to get more frequency in there to maximise lean gains.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

kristina said:


> Currently doing a higher frequency Upper/Lower split. Was previously doing PPL but wanting to get more frequency in there to maximise lean gains.


was thinking about doing something similar myself ... upper lower off and repeat


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Big ape said:


> was thinking about doing something similar myself ... upper lower off and repeat


Definitely seeing progress but much prefer 4 days on 1 off.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

kristina said:


> Currently doing a higher frequency Upper/Lower split. Was previously doing PPL but wanting to get more frequency in there to maximise lean gains.


i'm starting an upper/lower split on Monday for the first time. 4 days week with a saturday on arms and calves.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i'm starting an upper/lower split on Monday for the first time. 4 days week with a saturday on arms and calves.


Cool, what's the breakdown of your program?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

3 day split in the gym with a few bits and bobs thrown in at home when i feel like it

mostly PPL


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

kristina said:


> Cool, what's the breakdown of your program?


Have a look in my new journal it's on the 1st page


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Essentially an upper/lower split, one on/one off.


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

Chest/bi's

Legs

Off

Shoulders/tri's

Back/traps

Off


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Standard Starting Stength

Day A: Squats, Shoulder Press, Dead Lift, chins to failure

Day B: Squats, Bench, Power Clean, chins to failure

Alternate each workout with 3 sessions per week.

I've grown more doing this than any other routine I've tried.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

usually

chest

back

shoulders

arms

legs

some times though its

chest

shoulders

chest

shoulders

legs haha!!


----------

